# MEMBER-EXCLUSIVE - Saturday 21st of July.



## Cyberc (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi

I just read online that hgvc have a member exclusive this upcoming Saturday. Anyone know what this is about?

From the website:
*MEMBER-EXCLUSIVE INVENTORY SPECIALS: We are currently working on delivering you new offers on special inventory available at select HGV resorts. Check back Saturday, 7/21/2018, for your chance to book one of these limited-time deals.*


----------



## Panina (Jul 18, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Hi
> 
> I just read online that hgvc have a member exclusive this upcoming Friday. Anyone know what this is about?
> 
> ...



But it also says (both Saturday)

SYSTEM OUTAGE: Due to system maintenance, all RCI phone, and web services will be unavailable starting Saturday, July 21, 2018, at 8:30 p.m. ET until Sunday, July 22, 2018, at 8:30 a.m. ET. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## flexonguy (Jul 18, 2018)

Sysem sems to be down right now...


----------



## flexonguy (Jul 18, 2018)

Wonder if it is tied to owner updates somehow?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 18, 2018)

Panina said:


> But it also says (both Saturday)



I’ll just change that to Saturday. My bad


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 18, 2018)

Sticker on the HGVC site : MEMBER-EXCLUSIVE INVENTORY SPECIALS: We are currently working on delivering you new offers on special inventory available at select HGV resorts. Check back Saturday, 7/21/2018, for your chance to book one of these limited-time deals.

I am a new member Have they done this in the past? What should we expect?


----------



## hurnik (Jul 19, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> Sticker on the HGVC site : MEMBER-EXCLUSIVE INVENTORY SPECIALS: We are currently working on delivering you new offers on special inventory available at select HGV resorts. Check back Saturday, 7/21/2018, for your chance to book one of these limited-time deals.
> 
> I am a new member Have they done this in the past? What should we expect?



I don't recall them doing this before, but my memory is suspect.
LOL

I'm guessing it'll be something like a "sell-off" list where there's probably near-term excess inventory that they will offer.

But that's a guess I pulled out of my you know where.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 19, 2018)

This sounds intriguing. Sounds like a points/cash sale of open season and dev. inventory because they cannot do this with owner inventory during club/Home season.

Wondering if significant increases in Open Season pricing has caused owner demand to fall?  I would imagine that Hilton Hotels takes their pound of flesh for renting via their site and it might be more profitable and beneficial to sell to owners.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 19, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This sounds intriguing. Sounds like a points/cash sale of open season and dev. inventory because they cannot do this with owner inventory during club/Home season.
> 
> Wondering if significant increases in Open Season pricing has caused owner demand to fall?  I would imagine that Hilton Hotels takes their pound of flesh for renting via their site and it might be more profitable and beneficial to sell to owners.



I would very much enjoy if it was open season rentals which they couldn’t unload during regular open season as prices has increased too much. 

Anyone know how the split between hgvc and the HOA is for open season?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't consider Open Season anymore 1) because the prices have skyrocketed and I can usually do better with CC points and cash at hotels or II/RCI cash getaways; 2) 45 days is too short to plan reasonable airfare and work schedules.

I hope this has some interesting longer term deals that we can take advantage of - my DH is out of vacation for this year so limited to weekend trips that are close to home.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 19, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I don't consider Open Season anymore 1) because the prices have skyrocketed and I can usually do better with CC points and cash at hotels or II/RCI cash getaways; 2) 45 days is too short to plan reasonable airfare and work schedules.
> 
> I hope this has some interesting longer term deals that we can take advantage of - my DH is out of vacation for this year so limited to weekend trips that are close to home.


Just a slight correction -- Open Season is 30 days out, not 45.  I find it only useful to find an occasional ski outing at Valdoro since 1) it is a fairly close drive for me and 2) the cash rate can still be a decent deal during ski season compared to other accommodations.  Other than Valdoro, I do not consider Open Season for the same reasons you listed.

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 19, 2018)

@PigsDad oops thanks for correcting. 30 days is even worse.  Sounds like a good way to get some ski weekends in. For us most locations are at least an 8 hour drive which burns too much of the weekend if we don't fly.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 19, 2018)

My guess is they come up with some way to book stays with fewer points at resorts with excess capacity.  Sort of like open season but with points instead of all cash.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 19, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> My guess is they come up with some way to book stays with fewer points at resorts with excess capacity.  Sort of like open season but with points instead of all cash.



I would think that with the public ownership of HGVC they are looking at the bottom line.  Where income needs to be increased.  Points are not money even though they are value.  I would guess they are going to have some special sale on "Open Season" at a reduced rates in Vegas and Orlando where there is lots of availability at certain times.


----------



## DannyTS (Jul 19, 2018)

I also hope that the 2 day last minute reservations will be open for points as well for a minimal online booking fee (say $20). Since the open season is not very popular now, i assume that many 2 day blocks go to waist.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 19, 2018)

I assumed it was the thing I believe they have done in the past to offer deals to stay at new properties that aren't sold out yet.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 20, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> I assumed it was the thing I believe they have done in the past to offer deals to stay at new properties that aren't sold out yet.



That could be right.  It works as an advertisement for the new properties as well as bringing in some income.



DannyTS said:


> I also hope that the 2 day last minute reservations will be open for points as well for a minimal online booking fee (say $20). Since the open season is not very popular now, i assume that many 2 day blocks go to waist.



As I said earlier I believe the initiative will be to bring in more money to HGVC.  Yogi Berra said in the Aflac Commercial "they give you cash, which is just as good as money".  Points, while very valuable, are not just as good as money.  By the way if they do give you substantial discounts on Open Season at resorts say 25% that would make them attractive again and using points may not be economically beneficial unless you have no use for them this year or next.  We always use all our points or save them and use them the next year.  I value them at close to a  $1.00/point the way we use them, not based on the maintenance fees we pay which is less than $.20/point.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 20, 2018)

Perhaps they will expose some SW Florida inventory that has been deposited.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 20, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I would think that with the public ownership of HGVC they are looking at the bottom line.  Where income needs to be increased.  Points are not money even though they are value.  I would guess they are going to have some special sale on "Open Season" at a reduced rates in Vegas and Orlando where there is lots of availability at certain times.



I am sure they will be doing something they believe will help the bottom line.

A special sale on open season is possible, but i would not expect that to require website update.  I would expect they can adjust the prices on the fly, but one never knows how their development team set things up.


----------



## brp (Jul 20, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> That could be right.  It works as an advertisement for the new properties as well as bringing in some income.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier I believe the initiative will be to bring in more money to HGVC.  Yogi Berra said in the Aflac Commercial "they give you cash, which is just as good as money".  Points, while very valuable, are not just as good as money.  .



From a balance sheet perspective, outstanding points are as good as money. Just like companies want to get excess owed vacation off their books, so companies like this very likely want to get outstanding points to go away. So, a point-discounted stay is very bottom-line valuable. Now,, just how valuable it is relative to cash I don't know. But certainly more than it might seem on surface.

Cheers.


----------



## Panina (Jul 20, 2018)

I waited to book a getaway to see what will be offered.  Soon enough we will know.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 20, 2018)

The site has been sluggish at times this past week.  I hope they’re ready for Saturday.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 20, 2018)

*Get More as a Member*
Visit this page for exclusive Club Member inventory opportunities and specials. Check back often to see the latest and greatest offers. And act fast − because these select deals are only available for a limited time on a first-come, first-served basis.


*Find More Happily Ever After for Your Next Orlando Getaway*
Make a running cannonball this fall for Orlando, Florida, where the water parks are refreshing, the theme parks are thrilling, and magic awaits around every corner. Plus enjoy Member-exclusive upgrades and bonuses to brighten your stay if you book your visit at select Orlando resorts during certain windows.

*HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT SEAWORLD *
Stay between October 21 - 31, 2018 to receive a: *COMPLIMENTARY UPGRADE PLUS A $100 VISA GIFT CARD*
Book between July 21 and August 5, 2018

COMING SOON
Stay between November 1 - 15, 2018 to receive a: *$200 VISA GIFT CARD*
Book between August 6 and August 19, 2018

*LAS PALMERAS, A HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB*
Stay between November 25 - December 2, 2018 to receive a:*$200 VISA GIFT CARD*
Book between August 25 and September 9, 2018

COMING SOON
Stay between December 7 - 17, 2018 to receive a:*$200 VISA GIFT CARD*
Book between September 10 and September 30, 2018


_Subject to availability. Offers valid at Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld and Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club._

_Reservations for Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld must be booked July 21 - August 5, 2018 for stays occurring between October 21 - 31, 2018 (a minimum stay of 3 consecutive nights and maximum stay of 7 consecutive nights is required), and August 6 - 19, 2018 for stays occurring between November 1 - 15, 2018 (a minimum stay of 3 consecutive nights is required)._

_Member must use ClubPoints or Bonus Points to book and confirm reservation. Members booking a Studio room with ClubPoints or Bonus Points will receive a complimentary upgrade to a 1-bedroom Suite. Members booking a 1-bedroom Suite with ClubPoints or Bonus Points will receive a complimentary upgrade to a 2-bedroom Suite. Member will receive confirmation of the upgrade approximately 2 to 3 weeks after booking. Member will receive a $100 or $200 gift card per reservation, based on the offer they select. Member must visit the resort's Front Desk after check-in to receive their gift card._

_Reservations for Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club must be booked __August 25 - September 9, 2018 for stays occurring between November 25, 2018 and December 2, 2018, and September 10 - 30, 2018 for stays occurring between December 7 - 17, 2018. A minimum stay of 3 consecutive nights is required. Member will receive a $200 gift card per reservation. Member must visit the resort's Front Desk after check-in to receive their gift card._

_Reservations do not include taxes, gratuities, or incidental charges (if applicable). Each resort's change and cancellation policy varies. Blackout dates, early departure fees, and deposit and cancellation restrictions may apply and vary by resort. Participating resorts are subject to change without notice. Offer components are non-transferable or redeemable for cash, and cannot be applied toward future stays. This offer may not be combined with other select promotions, offers or discounts and is not valid for groups._


----------



## Panina (Jul 21, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> *Get More as a Member*
> Visit this page for exclusive Club Member inventory opportunities and specials. Check back often to see the latest and greatest offers. And act fast − because these select deals are only available for a limited time on a first-come, first-served basis.
> 
> 
> ...


 Not for me. 

With the four offers only one you can book now. Guess they are trying to get excitement and demand for these specials.  It might reduce reservations for these dates that might have been made, instead those members are waiting for the special.  Could get members upset if they wait and then can’t get a reservation.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 21, 2018)

The offers are too disappointing to me. OTOH I don’t see this generating more revenue for HGVC as they are giving away Visacards which holds value and the only income is the booking fee. 

I guesstimate other members will be disappointed too when they make a booking for these dates and don’t get the “special offer” cause if you don’t create a new reservation and pay a booking fee you get nothing. If you already have a reservation for ie. Vegas and modify if for Orlando for these dates you get nothing.


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 21, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> The offers are too disappointing to me. OTOH I don’t see this generating more revenue for HGVC as they are giving away Visacards which holds value and the only income is the booking fee.
> 
> I guesstimate other members will be disappointed too when they make a booking for these dates and don’t get the “special offer” cause if you don’t create a new reservation and pay a booking fee you get nothing. If you already have a reservation for ie. Vegas and modify if for Orlando for these dates you get nothing.


Every night night a room is vacant costs hgvc... it looks like they are trying to get members to use their points in low demand times in resorts so that they (hgvc) can have open season availability in higher demand times.. it isn't a bad idea and if it works it will probably be a net positive for them.. e.g. if you were going to use your points to book a trip to Orlando in December.. or Carolinas.. and instead book for orlando because of this "deal"..they might have that open season available to rent. . 

Personally,  I book my points  reservations 6-9 months out at resorts other than orlando and open season orlando.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 21, 2018)

Jason245 said:


> Every night night a room is vacant costs hgvc... it looks like they are trying to get members to use their points in low demand times in resorts so that they (hgvc) can have open season availability in higher demand times.. it isn't a bad idea and if it works it will probably be a net positive for them.. e.g. if you were going to use your points to book a trip to Orlando in December.. or Carolinas.. and instead book for orlando because of this "deal"..they might have that open season available to rent. .
> 
> Personally,  I book my points  reservations 6-9 months out at resorts other than orlando and open season orlando..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




I understand why it  could be a good idea if hgvc can move the occupancy to lower demand times and hopefully rent higher demand times themselves. The move is risky if it fails hgvc stand to loose money instead. 

I would assume that hgvc have to split the proceeds somehow with the HOAs and not just pocket everything themselves


----------



## audirt (Jul 21, 2018)

I never understood the acquisition of Las Palmas.  We go to Orlando 1-2 times per year and have never had a problem getting a 2-br at the property we want (either Parc Soleil or SeaWorld during their small silver season in December).  And this was before they added Las Palmas.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 21, 2018)

brp said:


> From a balance sheet perspective, outstanding points are as good as money. Just like companies want to get excess owed vacation off their books, so companies like this very likely want to get outstanding points to go away. So, a point-discounted stay is very bottom-line valuable. Now,, just how valuable it is relative to cash I don't know. But certainly more than it might seem on surface.
> 
> Cheers.


I am not an accountant but I don't know if that is true.  From an objective perspective rooms are assets that are used to make income.  But when the date passes if the room isn't filled the asset is eliminated.  If HGVC sells a room for cash on Open Season it provides income.  Whether HGVC fills a room using points or it remains vacant the income is the same.  (except for the very little they receive for the reservation fee)  With other products if a company doesn't sell the product they don't generate income, but they still have the product to sell the next day.  Furthermore, keep in mind that even if there are a great deal of points out there members can only fill rooms that are available, and if they are not available then to use those points members need to either delay the vacation or go to a different resort.  They can't spent those points, like they can cash, with another company unless they want to lose value as we know with point partners.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 21, 2018)

From my perspective I don't understand the benefit of this offer to HGVC except that it fills some rooms that are remaining vacant during a low demand season.  Maybe the occupancy is so low that they would need to start laying people off or closing buildings.  There are Toooooo many timeshare resorts in the Orlando area and they can't be supported when the kids are in school which is 9 months out of the year.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 21, 2018)

It seems like HGV is incentivizing owners to use up their points rather than save them or lose them. It wouldn’t surprise me to see a similar offer for Myrtle beach properties in the winter. 

Note the offer is only valid with points stays and not Open Season.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 21, 2018)

I am glad they are trying something new. IMO the gift card pays for the reservation fee and the upgrade is a nice perk. Hope they offer something for Vegas, however most of our points are now committed until 2020.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 21, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> It seems like HGV is incentivizing owners to use up their points rather than save them or lose them. It wouldn’t surprise me to see a similar offer for Myrtle beach properties in the winter.
> 
> Note the offer is only valid with points stays and not Open Season.



Yes it is only valid with points and my points at this stage of my life are better used in another location.  If you could use Open Season I would have considered it.  We took the Grandchildren to Disney when they were younger and, of course, they loved it.  Using the points at Orlando HGVC Resorts then was a high priority.  Now, other locations such as Miami Beach, Honolulu, and Las Vegas are more of a priority.  

The crazy thing about the time period of the promotion is that we have the first 2 weeks in Florida already booked thru RCI with Extra Vacations not points.  The first week is a promotion thru Vacation Village the developer of our RCI timeshare.  It is at the resort we own, Misner Place, and cost us $159 for the entire week.  From that location we can visit some friends and go to the Seminole Native American Festival easily.  The 2nd week is in Clearwater for $600 for the entire week.  The resort is at a Gold Crown Resort on a Beach on the Gulf with a water park on site.  We have friends in both Clearwater and Tampa that we can visit easily from there.  Those prices make the 2 week vacation very affordable without using our HGVC points that can be used in other locations.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 21, 2018)

I agree. If we need to stay in Vegas or Orlando it is far cheaper to buy a getaway on II, II AC, RCI, or use hotel CC points and cash, and save the expensive HGVC MF points for premium locations when we need a 1 or 2 bedroom unit for the fam. 

Tuggers don't let Tuggers use expensive points on low value timeshares. LoL


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 21, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> The offers are too disappointing to me.



Yelp.  I was actually curious but this is so lame.  Basically they’re waving the booking fee.  Before we had kids we use to make use of RCI excess inventory.  We would get a whole week for $207–no other fees or taxes.  Now that was awesome.

If HGVC wants to generate revenue on rooms that would otherwise sit empty that’s what they should do.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 21, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Yelp.  I was actually curious but this is so lame.  Basically they’re waving the booking fee.  Before we had kids we use to make use of RCI excess inventory.  We would get a whole week for $207–no other fees or taxes.  Now that was awesome.
> 
> If HGVC wants to generate revenue on rooms that would otherwise sit empty that’s what they should do.




I don’t think they are allowed to do that on regular inventory. If they had developer inventory they could but not with regular. One way to discount the point price was to award the member a 20% bonus points of what they booked. That way they could move the excess inventory and get a booking fee. The bonus points or whatever they would decide to call them could have other restrictions compared to normal bonus points. Ie book Hawaii and receive 20% bonus points only usable in Orlando and vegas.


----------



## brp (Jul 21, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I agree. If we need to stay in Vegas or Orlando it is far cheaper to buy a getaway on II, II AC, RCI, or use hotel CC points and cash, and save the expensive HGVC MF points for premium locations when we need a 1 or 2 bedroom unit for the fam.
> 
> Tuggers don't let Tuggers use expensive points on low value timeshares. LoL



We've used our Vegas points in Vegas, although there are certainly better locations from a value standpoint. But a recent Elara trip that would have cost something like $800/night to book separately we got 4 nights for like $900 in MFs. So it still can be a good deal.

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 22, 2018)

This offer is not that exciting to me, but I did not really expect that it would be.

As for HGVC, any unused points are considered a liability on the balance sheet.  They are promise to provide a service or product in the future.  Obviously that liability goes away if the points are used or eventually expire.  

In addition getting people to the resorts helps HGVC in several ways:

People at the resort spend money at the resort on food and drinks, etc.

More people at the resort means more potential people to sign-up for owner updates.  All timeshare companies report on "tour volume" during their investor calls, its an important metric for that industry.  Some of these people will probably choose to upgrade their ownership to more points, so thats a win for them.

Lastly the more you get people to use their points, they will probably be happy with their ownership and may consider getting more points.

I don't think they are worried about losing a few bucks on the giftcards, this is all about getting people to resorts and onto a tour.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Yelp.  I was actually curious but this is so lame.  Basically they’re waving the booking fee.  Before we had kids we use to make use of RCI excess inventory.  We would get a whole week for $207–no other fees or taxes.  Now that was awesome.
> 
> If HGVC wants to generate revenue on rooms that would otherwise sit empty that’s what they should do.



We didn't own timeshares before we had kids.  We were young and poor.  But the kids are now grown up, and we are retired so we can and are making very good use of the RCI excess inventory.

HGVC has Open Season to do the same thing as RCI extra inventory.  The periods that they are running the promotion for is either Gold or Silver which in Orlando should have pretty low rates so if they let us use Open Season CASH instead of points to book this inventory they would be doing what you suggest.  They could also let you book in August for October, November and early December so that you could plan the vacations with airline tickets.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 22, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Yelp.  I was actually curious but this is so lame.  Basically they’re waving the booking fee.  Before we had kids we use to make use of RCI excess inventory.  We would get a whole week for $207–no other fees or taxes.  Now that was awesome.
> 
> If HGVC wants to generate revenue on rooms that would otherwise sit empty that’s what they should do.



As someone said above, this isn’t about generating revenue with these deals. It’s about trying to get members to use this years or next years points now on low demand resorts at low demand times. Are they trying to get more high demand rooms/seasons available to rent? That’s my guess. I’m sure some will take the deal, but it really doesn’t seem all that great to me.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 22, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> We didn't own timeshares before we had kids.  We were young and poor.  But the kids are now grown up, and we are retired so we can and are making very good use of the RCI excess inventory.
> 
> HGVC has Open Season to do the same thing as RCI extra inventory.  The periods that they are running the promotion for is either Gold or Silver which in Orlando should have pretty low rates so if they let us use Open Season CASH instead of points to book this inventory they would be doing what you suggest.  They could also let you book in August for October, November and early December so that you could plan the vacations with airline tickets.



I just looked up the rates for a Studio in Orlando during Silver and Gold Season.  Silver would be $532/week, Gold $602/week.  Those rates are about what I pay for a week in RCI Extra Vacations for the slightly upper echelon RCI resorts, (not the ones that participate in the sales that RCI runs for $200-$300 dollars or are available in Last Calls). Therefore, those rates would be attractive with the added perks of the gift card and free upgrade to a 1 BR, or if a family was going one could book a 1 BR for slightly higher and get an upgrade to a 2 BR.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> HGVC has Open Season to do the same thing as RCI extra inventory.



I remember when an open season 1 bedroom was $60 a night regardless of season, property, day of the week, etc.  Now that was a good deal.


----------



## bevans (Jul 23, 2018)

I do not remember 1 Bedrooms for $60, but I do remember $60 Studio, $80 1Bedroom, $100 2 Bedroom all resorts , all seasons. I used to use it then but now only midweek Gold or Silver as the rest of the time it is no bargain. I recently bought more points because the daily cost when you figure maintenance fees has not gone up nearly as much. If you can find Platinum around $1 point using points is still a good deal, especially if you get Las Vegas other than Trump.


----------



## got4boys (Aug 25, 2018)

Is it confirmed that if you modified an existing reservation during the promotion period that you would get nothing at checkin? Nowhere in the terms and conditions does it say it. I ask because today is the date for the December bookings in Orlando.

From the verbiage on the email...

*A Club Member Exclusive!*
We're rolling out a new way to help you get more from your membership, with exclusive stays and travel extras just for booking online at select resorts during specific dates.

*STAY IN THE SUNSHINE
GET A BONUS TO BRIGHTEN YOUR STAY*

*LAS PALMERAS, A HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB
Stay November 25 - December 2, 2018*

Receive a:
$200 VISA GIFT CARD

_Book between August 25 - September 9, 2018_

*BOOK NOW*
*Full Terms and Conditions*

*Stay December 7 - 17, 2018*

Receive a:
$200 VISA GIFT CARD

_Book between August 25 - September 9, 2018_

*BOOK NOW*
*Full Terms and Conditions*

When I click on the Terms and Conditions...I get this...

*FULL TERMS AND CONDITIONS*
Subject to availability. Valid at Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club. Members must use Hilton Grand Vacations ClubPoints or Bonus Points to book and confirm reservation.

Reservations for Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club must be booked August 25 – September 9, 2018 for stays occurring between November 25 – December 2, 2018 and December 7 – 17, 2018 (a minimum stay of 3 consecutive nights is required). Members will receive a $200 Visa gift card per reservation at the resort’s Front Desk after check-in.

Booking incentive valid for stays checking in during stated times only.

Reservations do not include taxes, gratuities, or incidental charges (if applicable). Standard cancellation policies and early departure fees apply. If reservation is cancelled, Member will not receive the associated booking incentive. Reservations related booking incentives are subject to availability. Offer components are non-transferable. This may not be combined with other offers or discounts, and is not valid for groups.

We respect your privacy. For a full description of our privacy policy, please click here.

Please do not reply to this email. Mail sent to this address cannot be answered. If you would like to unsubscribe from future Hilton Grand Vacations email offers, please click here and submit your email address.

Hilton Grand Vacations® and Hilton Grand Vacations Club® are registered trademarks of Hilton International Holding LLC licensed to Hilton Grand Vacations Inc. Hilton Grand Vacations and its ownership properties and club programs operate under the Hilton name pursuant to a license agreement with Hilton Worldwide Holdings Inc.

© 2018 Hilton Grand Vacations Inc.

CLB-EMAIL-13068


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 26, 2018)

Each booking has a booking date which stays w-the booking #, even if changed.
At least, that how it is for me.

To qualify for the promo, I moved an existing booking and made a new one.
That meant another booking fee and a 2nd trip, but I'll still come out ahead.

.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 6, 2018)

brp said:


> From a balance sheet perspective, outstanding points are as good as money. Just like companies want to get excess owed vacation off their books, so companies like this very likely want to get outstanding points to go away. So, a point-discounted stay is very bottom-line valuable. Now,, just how valuable it is relative to cash I don't know. But certainly more than it might seem on surface.
> 
> Cheers.



I know that this is an old thread but I just thought about it again from a slightly different perspective.  While I agree that a point-discounted stay is valuable to HGVC.  

The point I want to make now is that while un-booked inventory has a value to HGVC, however, if the time of occupancy passes the value is eliminated.  If this was a hard good it would be like throwing it away, the value goes to zero.  So HGVC has a big incentive to fill rooms in anyway it can to avoid its inventory value going to zero.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 7, 2018)

“Member Exclusive” sounds like something special and awesome. But it’s really just weeks they can’t book.  Thus it’s a real letdown.  I like RCI’s old term “Excess Inventory.”  Maybe if they marketed it as such it would be more appealing.


----------



## magmue (Sep 7, 2018)

> if they marketed it as such it would be more appealing.


It would certainly be more honest.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 8, 2018)

I guess hgvc thought on this is that the more “exclusive” the “event” sounds the more will actually buy it.


----------

